# Best way to run CentOS on FreeBSD



## jjthomas (Aug 24, 2020)

I have been trying to set up MythTV.  The closest I have had to success was running Myth TV on CentOS 7.    I have tried to install it on FreeBSD with little success.  I have it working on a CentOS 7 VirtualBox on my Windows computer.  

Unfortunately, my Windows Virtual host is version 6.1, FreeBSD uses 5.2.  I don't think I can just copy it over.  I may try.

I had run a CentOS emulator on FreeBSD a few years ago, but it was something simple.  MythTV is many things, but simple is not one of them.

Am I going down the wrong path installing emulators/linux-c7, or would I be better running MythTV in a Virtual Machine?

Suggestions?

TIA

-JJ


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 28, 2020)

There's a native package for FreeBSD.  It's description says: _Problems have been reported with this port; if you use it, you should join the FreeBSD-multimedia mailing list and report where appropriate._
I'd suggest either give it a try, or install  emulators/linux_base-c7 + what the Linux version of _MythTV_ needs, or the full emulators/linux-c7.  Maybe you'll have to install additional packages RPMs with archivers/rpm4.  IIRC I had it up & running a while ago, but didn't use it much so I deinstalled.  Only if those both attempts do not succeed, I'd install into a VM.


----------



## jjthomas (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank you for the heads up.  I've been beating my head against the wall trying to get this going on FreeBSD.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 2, 2020)

Standard disclaimer: install the docs: `pkg install {de,en}-freebsd-doc`, replace _de_ with your native tongue, and point your favorite browser to /usr/local/share/doc/freebsd.

You can add to the _ALIAS_ section of /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf `message: "query '[%C/%n] %M'",` and read through all `pkg message|less` (or `pkg info -Da`).  Many ports need some additional setup in system configuration files, that you are supposed to do as requested.


----------



## jjthomas (Sep 5, 2020)

And for us port users, /misc/freebsd-doc-en.   I choose en, of course.   And, executing `find /usr/ports -iname 'freebsd-doc*'` will show the ports with other language selections.

The pkg message is a lifesaver.  I used to know that command but I'd completely have forgotten it.  Thank you.

-JJ


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)

To use the ports directly & not pre-built packages is only justified if you want or need to change port knobs (ports-mgmt/lsknobs & ports-mgmt/portconf).  And please do yourself a favour & don't build ports on the host, but jail(8)'ed instead via ports-mgmt/poudriere or ports-mgmt/synth.  `pkg delete portmaster`.


----------



## jjthomas (Sep 7, 2020)

I always thought it was the other way around, one should build from ports.   I think I needed to build MythTV from ports to pick up my HDHOMERUN tuner.  It has been weird as I just take the default from the ports, 95% of time.   Thank you, my next build will be from packages.  

-JJ

PS I went searching for more information on the ports vs pkg.  You are correct, packages are the recommended way to go.  
EDIT: added PS


----------



## jjthomas (Sep 10, 2020)

Will the_ /emulators/linux-c7_ support a graphics output from within the CentOS installation?  MythTV wants a GUI to configure its initial setup.
-JJ


----------

